# Not enough wine to top off carboy



## spinelli01 (Nov 8, 2010)

Hi All - I'm a newbie (first batch) at making wine, and I have a question about topping off the wine in carboys. I am making syrah from grapes, and I just finished the primary fermentation and pressed. While trying to pour the pressed wine into the carboy, a significant amount landed on the ground (newbie mistake). I was tempted to suck it up off the floor! I was able to press enough to fill the carboy until it started to taper to the neck. I'm about to start MLF and I'm a little concerned about the wine converting to acetic acid with this amount of air. I have an air lock in it. Thoughts?

If needed, here are my numbers
Free SO2: 0
pH: 4
TA: 8.5
Sp. Gr.: 1.000

Thanks!!


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Nov 8, 2010)

How much are you making? 6 gallons?

You can buy a 5 gallon and then use either a wine bottle or a 1.5 L bottle to contain the rest.

You can also add sanitized marbles.


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Nov 8, 2010)

as long as the space is full of co2 you will be fine. you didnt de gas yet and it is under airlock the space will be full of co2 not o2


----------



## spinelli01 (Nov 8, 2010)

I'm making 5 gallons in a 5 gallon carboy. I haven't degassed yet. MLF should be producing CO2, correct?


----------



## spinelli01 (Nov 8, 2010)

winemaker_3352 said:


> How much are you making? 6 gallons?
> 
> You can buy a 5 gallon and then use either a wine bottle or a 1.5 L bottle to contain the rest.
> 
> You can also add sanitized marbles.



The sanitized marbles is a good idea! I didn't realize they existed!


----------



## spinelli01 (Nov 8, 2010)

I did a little web surfing on using marbles in carboys and it looks like a giant PIA. Can I use a commercial wine to top off during MLF or would it add too many sulfites?


----------



## Julie (Nov 8, 2010)

Just to make sure I am seeing this right, you are past the shoulder and at the bottom of the neck? If so, you are fine.


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Nov 8, 2010)

and he hasn't de-gassed yet, he is like Julie said "Fine"


----------



## spinelli01 (Nov 8, 2010)

Julie said:


> Just to make sure I am seeing this right, you are past the should and at the bottom of the neck? If so, you are fine.



No. I'm at the shoulder.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Nov 8, 2010)

mmadmikes1 said:


> and he hasn't de-gassed yet, he is like Julie said "Fine"



Yeah - if you are in the neck of the carboy - you are alright. I was under the impression that you were at the shoulder of the carboy (until it started to taper to the neck).


----------



## spinelli01 (Nov 8, 2010)

winemaker_3352 said:


> Yeah - if you are in the neck of the carboy - you are alright. I was under the impression that you were at the shoulder of the carboy (until it started to taper to the neck).



Sorry. It is a monday and I'm not being overly clear. My wine is at the shoulder of the carboy - well below the neck


----------



## Julie (Nov 8, 2010)

mmadmikes1 said:


> and he hasn't de-gassed yet, he is like Julie said "Fine"



I love it when you are like me


----------

